# No record of my mortgage on ICB report



## munchy (25 Apr 2013)

I applied to get my ICB credit report and it arrived today. What is very surprising is that there is no record of my mortgage at all. I was happy of course not to see the arrears (dating back to last year) on there, but there is no record of my having a mortgage either. I almost dont exist from a creditors perspective.
My addresses (including the mortgage property's address), date of birth and spelling of my name are all correct so I cant fathom it. 
Has anyone else experienced this?
I presumed that even after the first missed repayment, it goes onto our ICB report. Anyone able to confirm this?


----------



## wbbs (25 Apr 2013)

Is the report totally blank or have you other debts on it?  Just to see if they have matched you up correctly at all.  It does happen that some loans don't show up for whatever reason, carelessness probably by banks but if it is not there at all then there is nothing for the arrears to be tagged on to.


----------



## munchy (25 Apr 2013)

Its blank. My mortgage is my only debt at the moment (albeit it hefty, unsustainable and in arrears) I got rid of the credit cards years ago, so I didnt expect to see anything else. I have also been house-sitting / couch surfing and then living with my husband so no current utility type bills in my name. I was curious to see what they had recorded as I am disputing the arrears that EBS have listed on their letters.


----------



## wbbs (25 Apr 2013)

Is it an old mortgage?  I know mine is not on my ICB either but it was taken out 20 yrs ago.  Even if it was on it I doubt it would specify an amount of arrears, it would just show outstanding balance and payment records as in missed payments.


----------



## munchy (25 Apr 2013)

I bought in 2005 and had 4 missed payments last year (I say only 2 but thats what is on EBS records).... and a number of "partial" payments because they wont give me interest only. Oh and I also have the second loan with EBS when I got some equity released in 2006, none of which appear on the ICB.
I am relieved in a way but am very surprised, as credit rating is such a hot issue and a concern for those who want to consider debt settlement agreements, or other renegotiation with banks


----------



## wbbs (25 Apr 2013)

It is odd for such a recent mortgage, I am really inclined to think there is some misspelling or error in the data supplied to the ICB from the bank that is causing it not to show up with the correct details.  Don't know how you fix that though, is there any likely misspelling of your name or address?  Connor instead of O'Connor or such like.


----------



## munchy (26 Apr 2013)

Ive cross checked all my mortgage documents and statements against what  is shown in the ICB report and all the spelling is correct. As long as  Im in arrears Im happy to be under the radar, but if my  mortgage/employment woes ever gets sorted, Id then want to get my ICB  report properly updated. I wonder if anyone else has applied for a  report and found the same thing? Could the ICB have made a mistake?


----------



## ClubMan (26 Apr 2013)

I remember getting my _ICB _report out of curiosity years ago and there was no record of my _EBS _mortgage which was active within the relevant timeframe. I guess it can be hit and miss what gets logged... I should have lived with my curiosity and spent the money on a pint instead...


----------



## ladylu (30 Apr 2013)

common enough. The bank just didn't bother to put it on ICB. We have mortgage and c. cards and business loans and none were on ICB but a tiny loan from a uk bank was on the file.


----------



## munchy (30 Apr 2013)

ladylu said:


> common enough. The bank just didn't bother to put it on ICB. We have mortgage and c. cards and business loans and none were on ICB but a tiny loan from a uk bank was on the file.



Fascinating - I presumed the UK loans didnt appear on the ICB, and vice versa. I was told that the UK credit rating agencies dont show any foreign or non-UK loans either. Including Ireland

Anyone else find UK or overseas banks credit on their credit report? This may affect investors with mortgages in Portugal, Spain etc


----------



## ladylu (1 May 2013)

Irish loan from a uk owned bank that left the irish market. Sorry should of been clearer. 
And its got nothing to do with change of address or anything else, the irish banks just didn't bother and some of these loans are in serious arrears.
The ICB report is only as good as the info it gets from lenders. In the uk everything is on your report


----------



## Gerry Canning (1 May 2013)

not that unusual to have loans/mortgages etc missing from ICB reports.The ICB has had plenty of flaws ,mostly caused by banks inputting unfair info.
In your case ,I suggest as far as ICB is concerned on the Mortgage ,you too, are one of the (disappeared !!)


----------

